# Surveys..Any use to others?



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Can surveys be passed to others? or better still sold!

Scenario :- I get structural/topographical surveys carried out on a property i am interested in and decide not to procede with the purchase and i am left with two perfectly good surveys.

As i see it:-
These surveys would be of use to other prospective purchasers.
I could recoup some of my expenditure

They obviously have a shelf life and a check would need to be made to ensure that they came from a bona fide source.

But hey .....If i can help somebody as the song goes!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Can surveys be passed to others? or better still sold!
> 
> Scenario :- I get structural/topographical surveys carried out on a property i am interested in and decide not to procede with the purchase and i am left with two perfectly good surveys.
> 
> ...


The simple answer is that they are are often sold again by the surveyor doing the original work. He/She has to carry legal responsibility for the information within and for that reason he has to carry expensive public indemnity insurance. 

If the original surveyor can re sell the same info to different prospective buyers then good for him. However If you pass on a copy of the report to others then they will not have the same liability entitlement nor any recourse to the original provider for comment and advice, for updates to the content or for specific questions.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

MrBife said:


> The simple answer is that they are are often sold again by the surveyor doing the original work. He/She has to carry legal responsibility for the information within and for that reason he has to carry expensive public indemnity insurance.
> 
> If the original surveyor can re sell the same info to different prospective buyers then good for him. However If you pass on a copy of the report to others then they will not have the same liability entitlement nor any recourse to the original provider for comment and advice, for updates to the content or for specific questions.


Thanks MrBife
For a clear and understandable reply, caveat emptor springs to mind.
Oh well there goes another money making idea :doh:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

You could always advertise Gnashers services. Gnasher for hire.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> You could always advertise Gnashers services. Gnasher for hire.


Hi Mr Blueskies
Great idea but these days he`s more likely to be seen lazing in the sun!!
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/blueliner/4138328804/" title="Bottles 002 by bob.dennis1, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/4138328804_9a92d7913b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Bottles 002" /></a>


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Oooops!
I will try to sort the link out.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Denis,

Delighted to hear that he is enjoying himself here and lazing in the sun. He must be getting on a bit now. Unfortunately there has been no sun in these parts for four months now and our muttley has been dodging about sharpish and ducking in and out all over, in an attempt to stay dry. 

Summer is just around the corner now, that's what people tell me anyway.  :eyebrows:


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Denis,
> 
> Delighted to hear that he is enjoying himself here and lazing in the sun. He must be getting on a bit now. Unfortunately there has been no sun in these parts for four months now and our muttley has been dodging about sharpish and ducking in and out all over, in an attempt to stay dry.
> 
> Summer is just around the corner now, that's what people tell me anyway.  :eyebrows:


Hi Mr Blueskies
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/blueliner/4138328804/" title="Bottles 002 by bob.dennis1, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/4138328804_9a92d7913b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Bottles 002" /></a>


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Hi Mr Blueskies
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/blueliner/4138328804/" title="Bottles 002 by bob.dennis1, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/4138328804_9a92d7913b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Bottles 002" /></a>


I will get this right...eventually
Gnasher AKA Diezel
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/4138328804_9a92d7913b_b.jpg
:clap2:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

He looks content and carefree. Is he house trained ? Our Muttley is an outside dog. Just wizzes on everything if let in.  O.H. starts cursing and throwing things. My daughter finds all this funny and amusing and calls him cutes.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> He looks content and carefree. Is he house trained ? Our Muttley is an outside dog. Just wizzes on everything if let in.  O.H. starts cursing and throwing things. My daughter finds all this funny and amusing and calls him cutes.


Diezel came from Battersea dogs home to our little house in the countryside where we kept rabbits, fish etc 11 years ago.
From the off he was a typical terrier chasing anything with fur including our rabbits!but eventually my wife who has been running a dog training school for over 30 years managed to get him under control and now he is a lovely quiet dog although he still does have his moments.
He has been all over Europe with us when we had a motorhome and as you can see by the photo likes nothing more than lying in the sun.
We are leaving the UK for good on March the 10th to start our retirement in central Portugal and of course Diezel is coming too.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Good luck with your retirement in central portugal. Do you already have a place here ?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Good luck with your retirement in central portugal. Do you already have a place here ?


Not yet, but we wil be staying <HERE> until we find somewhere.


----------

